# sharptails and huns



## JOJO (Jan 16, 2005)

A friend of mine who is orginally from Michigan but now living in Boston, his dad, grandfather, myself are planning a trip to North Dakota next year. I am from MN and mainly a waterfowl hunter but also hunt upland birds. My friend has two pointing dogs that have only really hunted grouse. He would really like to get into a good mix of pheasants, sharptails, and huns in pretty much that order.

Can anyone suggust a good area to try? Not looking for anything too specific nor are we looking for any guides or outfitters. We were just going to pick a area, find a place to stay, get a plots map, try the public land and knock on some doors. We were looking at the Klum area, would that be a good starting point? Would father west be better? I did a internship a few years ago at Melroe and lived in Lisbon so am somewhat familar with that area.

Any help would go a long ways.


----------



## Brandon Cattanach (Nov 22, 2004)

We have been going out to the badlands north of medora and have been very good on killing all variety of birds. i would say if you were to go out there you will do very well.


----------

